# freshly finished river table



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 9, 2016)

this project has been a PITA. but it's finally finished delivering tomorrow. if i ever make one again it will be well over 6k to the buyer. it's pecan wood which seems to move every time the humidity changes and that has caused many problems. it's 10 foot long and 41 inches wide. it's for the conference room at a gaming software development company

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 9, 2016)

i'll have some better pictures of it setup in thier conference room in the next few days

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD (Oct 9, 2016)

Very, very cool! Can't wait to see the install pics.


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2016)

That is super awesome, but I'm sure it was a monster PITA. Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 9, 2016)

Awesome ... looks amazing


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2016)

Awesome...I love those kinds of tables. Very cool...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 9, 2016)

@vegas urban lumber Awsome job man!...Ive seen a few of these tables and love the look, just wondering how you cut the glass?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 9, 2016)

actually drew a template on paper relative to the form of the wood. had the glass done at a local glass supply house, to match the paper drawing, approximately. then traced glass edge to wood and routed out the wood to match the glass. would have been much easier if the original top had not gotten wet, warped and shrank not long after the first routing was done. since then i had to add additional slab underneath to thicken and flatten top, realign and reroute to match.

the white cropped background is due to the fact that i built it in my backyard, which is a veritable mess

used blue tinted stain on the wood under the glass, to add to the color visual. the rest is minwax natural stain with about 5% walnut minwax stain added to give just a little darkened tone. finished with hard paste wax

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 10, 2016)

got it installed today without incident. they were pleased





















View attachment 114802

View attachment 114803

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2016)

Very cool.....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome project. I have a LED river table on my bucket list. For our house so it should get done fairly soon - within 3 years I bet.  

Can't wait to see it done don't forget to update!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 10, 2016)

WOW I am very impressed . Wonderful ,glad you were able to overcome the obstacles


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2016)

Beautiful work on a big job! Bet your happy to get that one out the door....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 10, 2016)

the elevator was too small so we had to carry the individual pieces up the stairs. each side of the top ways about 200 lbs. and i was scared as heck of the metal railing as we carried the glass up. once we had the glass upstairs with out breaking it i knew we were home free.

we built the legs with individually adjustable feet and large flat plates on top of each of the legs at the underside of the table. that was the only way with washers used as shims that we could get the final tweeking to allow the glass to lay flat in the cutout. as each of the sides is basically floating separate of the other connected by the legs but no direct contact or metal running directly between the two. i see now why many of the pictures i have seen of this type of table has the two top pieces attached to a metal frame(especially at each end), that then attaches to the legs.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Awesome project. I have a LED river table on my bucket list. For our house so it should get done fairly soon - within 3 years I bet.
> 
> Can't wait to see it done don't forget to update!



wow, your gonna add LED's also. let me know the minute you start cursing at that project. i pretty much hated this project from the very start. and the movement in the pecan just added extra misery


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 10, 2016)

as you can see i had to add a strip down the outside on each side to accomplish the 41" total width. that seem is visible mostly due to the shrinkage in the pecan. smooth now but more visible once filled than i would have liked. i couldn't find slabs with good knobby exterior (becoming the river) that were wide enough to stand alone. and the second set of slabs underneath because the top slabs were to thin once worked


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> and the movement in the pecan just added extra misery



I would never use Pecan with any type of other material for that reason. Solid slab sure but not with a inlaid glass or other species! Hope it doesn't go too wacko on you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I would never use Pecan with any type of other material for that reason. Solid slab sure but not with a inlaid glass or other species! Hope it doesn't go too wacko on you.



fortunately the slabs were cut over 1 year ago and all the movement seams to have already occurred. partly why the build took so long. also i sealed it entirely with a polyvinyl wood stabilizer. i am fairly certain that it will remain in it's current shape and dimensions. now that it's indoors. and yes i agree i will never use pecan again. you are absolutely correct


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i am fairly certain that it will remain in it's current shape and dimensions. now that it's indoors



Not unless you can keep the RH the same year round. If you can then yes you should be fine. Temperature swings alone don't effect wood movement all that much.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 10, 2016)

anything is possible, i'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 10, 2016)

It is awesome Trev -I am sure it will be appreciated. Jim


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2016)

Damn nice work Trev.  I'm sure they were super stoked wit it!


----------

